# cute free patterns from deramores



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.deramores.com/knit-along/


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

this site does have nice free patterns


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanx for that - they are now nicely tucked away in my knitting folder on computer :thumbup:


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I downloaded several of these.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, Lady B.. I downloaded several. They are lovely!


----------



## irmalina (Jul 26, 2013)

loved the link.....downloaded several patterns


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I've bookmarked 2 of the patterns! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Love these patterns! I'm knitting the Rose Fairy Doll even as we speak, and the instructions are very clear. 

Haven't had much experience (or interest)in toy making until now, but friends of ours have a 2 1/2 year-old daughter who really loves fairies. Her mom took her to the library recently, and after perusing all the fairy books, Katelyn explained that she was "disappointed" because they didn't tell her how to fly.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> http://www.deramores.com/knit-along/


Thank you so much......have already printed several...... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks so much.....was looking for a baby dress pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you, some nice things on there


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thank you, some nice things on there


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I bookmarked.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cute patterns! Thanks!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> http://www.deramores.com/knit-along/


Thanks for posting this. I downloaded the little owl sweater.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you. I printed it out and see if I can knit this on my loom.

OOps forgot to mention, I printed out the bolero.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this link. My pattern file is growing faster than I can knit.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you. Some nice patterns on there.


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

There's a pattern for four different baby sweaters. Thanks!


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks downloaded


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome! Thx for the link


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome! Thx for the link


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

She has some beautiful knit patterns....thanks for sharing the link.


----------

